
Behavioral economics and public policy - gwern
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/08/business/behavioral-science-can-help-guide-policy-economic-view.html?pagewanted=all
======
sharemywin
Use data to run the largest organizations on the planet instead of blind faith
in dogma...crazy brits...

